# Vote please!!



## The_rat_boy (Apr 20, 2021)

I wanna do a cute little voting poll to see what you guys think my rat Iris is pregnant or not, leave your thoughts below! 🤍


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

She looks pregnant. If she was housed with males (I have been reading your other post about this), she is most likely pregnant. Keep looking out for signs such as making a nest (I would provide shredded toilet paper, paper, etc, in case she is preg), and small specks of blood. I am not sure how far along she is though! it might be too early for these signs. what cage is she in now?


----------



## The_rat_boy (Apr 20, 2021)

ratmom! said:


> She looks pregnant. If she was housed with males (I have been reading your other post about this), she is most likely pregnant. Keep looking out for signs such as making a nest (I would provide shredded toilet paper, paper, etc, in case she is preg), and small specks of blood. I am not sure how far along she is though! it might be too early for these signs. what cage is she in now?


She's in a large bin cage away from my male rats obviously haha but yea thank you for the feed back I appreciate it 😊


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

The_rat_boy said:


> She's in a large bin cage away from my male rats obviously haha but yea thank you for the feed back I appreciate it 😊


Great! Seems like you will/are taking awesome care of her


----------

